# Which meme do you hate?



## SonicCloud (Sep 24, 2016)

Yep . Which meme / memes you hate?








might get killed for this but i hate harambe memes after seeing them every 2 seconds jfc


----------



## Depravo (Sep 24, 2016)

All of them.


----------



## proflayton123 (Sep 24, 2016)

Depravo said:


> All of them.



Blasphemy!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2016)

Depravo said:


> All of them.



Exactly that.

Memes are for little 12 year olds.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 24, 2016)

The "Over 9000" joke. 

I never understood why it was funny and to be accurate, it was actually over 8000.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 24, 2016)

I think the cat-talking-like-retard thing was the worst for me.  Absolutely humorless, put a caption of a cat sounding like a mentally challenged person simply to be cute.  I'm also glad to not hear "teh" any more.  Jesus Christ.



Spoiler










OH WOW SO CUTE AND FUNNY TEH TEH TEH





Spoiler









Why the fuck would "toona" be spelled like that, it's TEH SAME PHONETIC PRONUNCIATION. Take THAT, mentally challenged people, your plight is being abused for cute cat pics. TEHHHH TEHHHHH TEHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2016)

tumblr, the whole site a bad meme
Also Supernatural, both the show and memes.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 24, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> tumblr, the whole site a bad meme


Totally agree.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Also Supernatural, both the show and memes.


Memes, yes. Show, no.

The show's still very enjoyable and I wouldn't mind if they'd make 5-10 more seasons because I just love Sam and Dean's adventures!


----------



## Ricken (Sep 24, 2016)

Harambe.

Harambe was never bae


----------



## YugamiSekai (Sep 24, 2016)

"Menuhax Peasant"

BECAUSE AT LEAST I CAN RUN HOMEBREW.


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 24, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Harambe.
> 
> Harambe was never bae


Neither i had his dick out for him


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 24, 2016)

Undertale, Overwatch, splatoon, and anything with trolling. (Don't hate me for this, is a opinion)
Undertale, Overwatch, splatoon, are not some ULTIMATE GAME PROJECT, Fan bases for this are way out of control, i know there is more and much worst but these are the ones i can't stop seeing, not only do i not understand it, i never played any of it. Undertale has unique story and gameplay and music but the silly shipping comments about the characters is unnecessary, overwatch looks like a great game... again LOOKS GREAT, i dunno if it is, but reminds me of team fortress 2, Is all about th characters than the actual gameplay. Oh wait again, splatoon, what is the fan base about? CHARACTERS. Nothing of these things seem to be about the game itself, but cause we are forced to be seeing random pics about how these things we can't avoid are cause According to the rules of the internet #34, "If it exist here is **** of it" It only exist of such things cause someone makes it, not by original content creators who make these games but somehow fans sit down, play a game, find them "Enchanting" Enough to use their tallent to make such things. I can't even go to mii verse anymore, i would only see people drawings of things nintendo wouldn't approve of.


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Undertale, Overwatch, splatoon, and anything with trolling. (Don't hate me for this, is a opinion)
> Undertale, Overwatch, splatoon, are not some ULTIMATE GAME PROJECT, Fan bases for this are way out of control, i know there is more and much worst but these are the ones i can't stop seeing, not only do i not understand it, i never played any of it. Undertale has unique story and gameplay and music but the silly shipping comments about the characters is unnecessary, overwatch looks like a great game... again LOOKS GREAT, i dunno if it is, but reminds me of team fortress 2, Is all about th characters than the actual gameplay. Oh wait again, splatoon, what is the fan base about? CHARACTERS. Nothing of these things seem to be about the game itself, but cause we are forced to be seeing random pics about how these things we can't avoid are cause According to the rules of the internet #34, "If it exist here is **** of it" It only exist of such things cause someone makes it, not by original content creators who make these games but somehow fans sit down, play a game, find them "Enchanting" Enough to use their tallent to make such things. I can't even go to mii verse anymore, i would only see people drawings of things nintendo wouldn't approve of.


Meh...Splatoon isn't that bad as Undertale tbh

Through : Undertale fan-base and some of his memes are cancer sometimes

Cannot really talk about Overwatch tho'


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 24, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Cannot really talk about Overwatch tho'



This enough for you, if not, maybe searching "DAD 76" in google will help. I'll do you one better.
http://www.gameskinny.com/7iiq9/best-of-dad-76-the-headcanon-overwatch-deserves


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2016)

dat boi
I got tired of it on the first day
people rammed it into the fucking ground on the first day


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 24, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Meh...Splatoon isn't that bad as Undertale tbh


two words, RULE 34


----------



## TheLittlestBowl (Sep 24, 2016)

Depravo said:


> All of them.



^


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> two words, RULE 34


Acc ; Every game follows the Rule 34# "If it exist, it haves porn of it"


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 24, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Acc ; Every game follows the Rule 34# "If it exist, it haves porn of it"


Points exactly, that isn't a rule or a law, is some poor excuse made to just have a reason to include others on something that is unnecessary.

I don't hate all of memes, Luigi death stare was on the news, is still funny, but some people take too far. Is a sense of people just wanna be "THE ONE" like is a job or duty of obligation to do something probably contraversal. Honestly is not my business but when it makes problems, not fix them, i don't support. So many contraversial moments is disgusting, how pointless it is. But seeing how is all opinion based, please respect my thoughts. Not asking to side with me or against me, i respect everyone elses too.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 24, 2016)

those weird donald duck ones that have thankfully died.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't hate much memes, but I do hate the people who try and be funny by quoting memes that were relevant a year ago...


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> but some people take too far. Is a sense of people just wanna be "THE ONE" like is a job or duty of obligation to do something probably contraversal. Not asking to side with me or against me, i respect everyone elses too.



Harambe >_>

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BEACHBUM said:


> I don't hate much memes, but I do hate the people who try and be funny by quoting memes that were relevant a year ago...


You may love that in this TV show we're using the Harlem Shake...Right in September 2016


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 24, 2016)

I have to say that stupid gorilla.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> I don't hate much memes, but I do hate the people who try and be funny by quoting memes that were relevant a year ago...


u mad bro?
I honestly hate people who do that too.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 24, 2016)

Humanity was clearly a mistake.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 24, 2016)

I hate quite a lot of memes like Dat Boi and Dicks out for Harambe for example


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 24, 2016)

Depravo said:


> All of them.


Yep.


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 24, 2016)

>Memes
Why do you have to bring stuff like this up


----------



## Froster (Sep 24, 2016)

Those iDubbzzz stuff.
Jesus christ* he's annoying.

*JESUS CHRIST IT'S JASON BOURNE


----------



## Jao Chu (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't hate memes, infact i like so many "weird facebook" pages that memes drown out family and friends updates.

What i do hate is misused memes made by normies, particularly image macros with text used in the wrong context to the meme. Gowd dayum, that really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 24, 2016)

Froster said:


> Those iDubbzzz stuff.
> Jesus christ* he's annoying.
> 
> *JESUS CHRIST IT'S JASON BOURNE



Hey, that's pretty good 

Oh I like idubbbz


----------



## ThatWorld Of 3ds (Sep 24, 2016)

UNDERTALE AND FUUKIN' UNDERTAIL


----------



## frogboy (Sep 24, 2016)

i say this with 100% confidence: tumblr ruins almost everything it gets its hands on. i've seen a few good variations, but tumblr mostly kills memes

caveman spongebob? dead. dat boi? dead. harambe? dead.


----------



## GreatMaupinCaper (Sep 25, 2016)

Rage comics


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Sep 25, 2016)

most of the 2015 ones. damn daniel the most. im glad that died. i personally dont consider it a meme tbh


----------



## mechagouki (Sep 25, 2016)

You know there's a theory....


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 25, 2016)

McWhiters9511 said:


> most of the 2015 ones. damn daniel the most. im glad that died. i personally dont consider it a meme tbh


I agree; all of the freshmen at school that year thought they can impress the seniors by imitating that meme and it was just weird as hell


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 25, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The "Over 9000" joke.
> 
> I never understood why it was funny and to be accurate, it was actually over 8000.



You can thank horrible translation for that.  As far as memes I absolutely despise?  Well I hate most of them except the Philosoraptor ones and Gene Wilder memes.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 25, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> ou can thank horrible translation for that. As far as memes I absolutely despise?


Mistranslations are one of the problems with memes, good point, sometimes i feel we have avgn to thank for this, ghostbusgers, double dragon, metal gear, HIS OWN GAME.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Sep 27, 2016)

Depravo said:


> All of them.


Like this?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2016)

All of them. Memes are for people who need to joke about shit that was never funny and shouldn't be considered funny. Every meme is forced and the word meme shouldn't exist. Not everything is a meme and nothing is a meme. But everything can be _considered _a meme. It's kinda like a snake eating itself.


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2016)

Internet memes are inside jokes for people who don't have friends.


----------



## Ariolu (Sep 30, 2016)

That meme with that gorilla... Harambe?


----------



## RShadowBolt (Oct 2, 2016)

Harambe and anything we spaniards consider a meme, like that freaking squirtle meme..


----------



## Viri (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't mind memes, but holy shit, when people spout them IRL, or when they're in video games and TV shows, it just becomes cringe worthy and not even slightly funny. Esp IRL, holy fuck, the cringe.


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Oct 24, 2016)

RShadowBolt said:


> Harambe and anything we spaniards consider a meme, like that freaking squirtle meme..


 Like this one?


----------



## YugamiSekai (Oct 24, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> "Menuhax Peasant"
> 
> BECAUSE AT LEAST I CAN RUN HOMEBREW.


Sorry old me, but I'm A9LH now.


----------



## Justin14p (Oct 24, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> Sorry old me, but I'm A9LH now.


But you still support "Menuhax Peasant's", right?


----------



## chaosrunner (Oct 24, 2016)

SANIC
DOGE
DAT BOI
HARAMBE
PEPE
FIRE DUCK
LENNY
DRAKE
TRUMP
HILLARY
FEMINISM
SHREK

JK LOVE THE MEMES 10/10 SO SPICY WILL MEME AGAIN
XD


----------



## Justin14p (Oct 24, 2016)

chaosrunner said:


> SANIC
> DOGE
> DAT BOI
> HARAMBE
> ...


#2meme4me


----------



## chaosrunner (Oct 24, 2016)

i dont understand the meme can u give me sauce pls


----------



## YugamiSekai (Oct 25, 2016)

Justin14p said:


> But you still support "Menuhax Peasant's", right?


Always.


----------



## O_d-esk (Oct 25, 2016)

None. I love all of them.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 25, 2016)

Any that has no relevance to me or has clearly outlived its usefullness. I think that the spiderman memes were dead before they got a true full life, but things like overwatch can suck it


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 25, 2016)

I love them all, unless they're used incorrectly


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 25, 2016)

i dislike the majority of the meme faces, they got old fast and are not really funny.

there are some that do make certain subjects funny.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2016)

All the memes that have to do with cod are the worst.


----------



## Touko White (Oct 29, 2016)

Damn Daniel
Dat Boi
Harambe
TRIGGERED

Others that I can't be bothered to listing.

Memes died in like 2012, I remember the days when I used to spam trollfaces when I was 12 years old, fun times. Memes haven't been the same since that year, it seems... All Your Base was an amazing meme for instance, as was You Shall Not Pass, Sparta Remixes...


----------



## Exavold (Nov 5, 2016)

All the Donkey Kong memes pretty much.

Oh, and earrapes , if you can call it a meme.


----------



## Alucardio (Nov 14, 2016)

I guess I hate all memes -_-

Yeah, I'm grumpy like that.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 15, 2016)

Ominous66521 said:


> All the memes that have to do with cod are the worst.




Cod you say? Like the fish?


----------



## PaiiNSteven (Nov 15, 2016)

Ken Bone and harambe need to be stopped immediately.


----------

